# Lorac Mega Pro Swatches



## MKPavlusik (Nov 13, 2014)

http://readysetlashes.blogspot.com/2014/11/lorac-mega-pro-palette.html


  This new blog post just went up!! Super complete review and swatches. Go check it out and please leave me any comments!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 18, 2014)

[@]MKPavlusik[/@] this is like going through the drive thru on a diet LOL I was to slow to grab this palette  but couldn't resist reading your blog post anyway. You did a great job! Thank you for sharing


----------

